# Hilton Honors Question



## SallyMagoo (Mar 10, 2006)

Does anyone know about the cancellation policies for the Hilton Honors GLONP2 award?  I have combed the information on the website, even the fine print, and cannot find much about this  

We have a search in SFX for Paris and/or London at the end of October, 2006. So far nothing has turned up, and I want to make some back-up plans using our Hilton points.  We will have 175,000 points by April, enough for the GLONP2 award.  It looks like we will have to have a Category 6 hotel because only a few category 6 hotels in Europe will accommodate 3 people.  

Another question I have  is how long to give SFX to find something for us before throwing in the towel on that.  What happens if SFX finds us a timeshare resort in one of those cities after I have already locked in reservations under the Hilton Honors award?  I don't know whether I should keep the award reservation, or try to cancel.  I am not sure about the strategy for this trip, but it's making me nervous being only 7-8 months away and having nothing locked in.  We've spent so much on timeshares, I sure hope we can get one.  If we have to rent a hotel room in combination with Hilton points, we will.  Another possibility is to pull the Marriott near Disneyland Paris within the 60 day window with our Marriott studio; I have seen it come up. The downside is that is some distance from Paris and a timeshare closer in would be preferable.  

Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated.  I will probably call Hilton about the cancellation policy also, but always appreciate information from Tuggers!


----------



## bentlew (Mar 10, 2006)

For the one that I made earlier this week, you must cancel at least one week prior to the reservation.


----------



## Seth Nock (Mar 11, 2006)

Tere is no problem cancelling the GLONP2 certificates (even after your trip).  You just must find out the rules about cancelling the individual hotel (they mmay require a few days before check in to cancel your reservation).  II had some availability for Paris October under a Get Away.  You may want to call and ask if it is still available.  There is no point in "throwing the towel in" Let SFX search until the day of check in. You have quite a while before you have to cancel your reservsation.


----------

